# Issue with Strat tone goes thin



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

Hope this is the right area to ask this…

my strat is exhibiting a strange problem. When i play for a bit it plays great, no issues then after a while (time varies) it goes real thin sounding and almost seems like it losessome power. Then i unplug it from whatever amp im using and it is back to normal for a bit then it comes back. It happens with all my amps and different cables that ive tried. Ive also sprayed deoxit in all the possible spots i could get to on the amps and guitar. Also it happens on all pickup positions.

the last thing i did to the guitar was change the bridge pickup to a SD hot rails. Its all wired up properly and i rechecked all the solder spots all over the guitar. Im lost…. Anyone experience this and have a fix?

thanx


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

It sounds like the pickup selector switch to me. This has happened to me. I thought if the switch wasn’t working, there’d be no sound, but I recall it being weak at times.


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

1SweetRide said:


> It sounds like the pickup selector switch to me. This has happened to me. I thought if the switch wasn’t working, there’d be no sound, but I recall it being weak at times.


cool, thanx. i will have a look at that. It does the same thing when i switch the pickups though. Did yours do that?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I cant recall, i just remember sometimes it would sound weak, sometimes it would just cut out. I replaced the switch. You could try isolating the switch. If you have a couple of wires with alligator clips, you can connect them to the pickup wires at the switch and clip them to the guitar cable.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Remove all pedals from your chain and use a new cable from guitar to amp(s): common cause is pedal power issue(dying battery, bad contact or wall wart)

Cant hurt to try this....no screws to remove or open anything up...always attempt easiest fix first


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

Alan Small said:


> Remove all pedals from your chain and use a new cable from guitar to amp(s): common cause is pedal power issue(dying battery, bad contact or wall wart)
> 
> Cant hurt to try this....no screws to remove or open anything up...always attempt easiest fix first


all the tests i have done are straight into my amps or into my kemper with different cables.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

5150EVH0515 said:


> all the tests i have done are straight into my amps or into my kemper with different cables.


Eliminated all other possibles....must be inside the guitar...short work to discovery now✅


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

My ears do that to me sometimes ... less with P90 or humbuckers.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BGood said:


> My ears do that tom me sometimes ...


You're going to have to speak up, I've got a faulty pickup selector switch!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

You could verify the power loss of the pickup by monitoring the output with an AC microwatt meter...affirmation that you are not just hearing things...sometimes the eyes are better than the ears.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Paul Running said:


> You could verify the power loss of the pickup by monitoring the output with an AC microwatt meter...affirmation that you are not just hearing things...sometimes the eyes are better than the ears.


How much does an AC microwatt meter cost?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

greco said:


> How much does an AC microwatt meter cost?


more than a switch


----------



## dsmart (Mar 16, 2013)

If the switch is good, it could be worth it to check the jack as well?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

dsmart said:


> If the switch is good, it could be worth it to check the jack as well?


I was thinking this only based on the point made that: _Then i unplug it from whatever amp im using and it is back to normal for a bit then it comes back._

It's like a toilet where ya gotta "jiggle the handle".


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Maybe a bad connection at the jack? Try bending the jack tip in a little and scuffing the contact surfaces with a bit of sandpaper to remove any oxidation?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> Maybe a bad connection at the jack? Try bending the jack tip in a little and scuffing the contact surfaces with a bit of sandpaper to remove any oxidation?


This is a good idea too.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

1SweetRide said:


> It sounds like the pickup selector switch to me. This has happened to me. I thought if the switch wasn’t working, there’d be no sound, but I recall it being weak at times.


I think it could be the pickup selector switch too. Output jack is another option. I have to fix the pickup selector switch on my Epi Slash Les Paul because the neck humbucker Alnico Pro II loses a lot of power now because of the switch.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The future of faultfinding:


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Paul Running said:


> The future of faultfinding:
> View attachment 419277


My wife wears these all the time......


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

Guys. Thanx for the info. When i have yine i will check all the jacks again. Its just odd that when i unplug and plug back in it is good for a bit.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Yup. Intermittent problems are the hardest to diagnose. When you plug something in and out, you’re applying pressure to the jack arms and thumping the guitar a bit.


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

So, i thought the issue was resolved but it has returned. Now i dont have to unplug the input jack to fix it, i just bang on the pickguard and it works for a bit again. So the issue is definately under the pickguard somewhere. My next step is to put another selector switch in. Im hoping to buy one tomorrow if i have the chance. I checked all the soldet joints again today and it looks fine. Im going nuts here…. 😭


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

An intermittent connection that sometimes requires a bang or a wiggle to work is often a frayed wire or something at a connection. Especially true when that wiggling eventually causes it to not work at all. Don’t just check the solders, check the wires themselves.

Or just say fuck it and rewire and upgrade while you’re at it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

5150EVH0515 said:


> So, i thought the issue was resolved but it has returned. Now i dont have to unplug the input jack to fix it, i just bang on the pickguard and it works for a bit again. So the issue is definately under the pickguard somewhere. My next step is to put another selector switch in. Im hoping to buy one tomorrow if i have the chance. I checked all the soldet joints again today and it looks fine. Im going nuts here…. 😭


Good Luck with solving this and please keep us updated. 
You seem to be thorough and very determined...so I'm betting you will find the cause of what is driving you nuts.


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

JBFairthorne said:


> An intermittent connection that sometimes requires a bang or a wiggle to work is often a frayed wire or something at a connection. Especially true when that wiggling eventually causes it to not work at all. Don’t just check the solders, check the wires themselves.
> 
> Or just say fuck it and rewire and upgrade while you’re at it.


Ya, im thinking just re wiring the entire thing. Or using my meter to ring out the wires, hopefully i can find something that way. Its just a process that i dont have a lot of time tod do with 2 babies running around the house. Lol.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Shielding paint on the body making contact with a switch or pot lug?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You indicate that it takes a bit of time to occur, and that "resetting" makes it go away. Normally, that would indicate either a) some sort of heat-related issue with either a tube or transistor, or b) a capacitor on its last legs. 

BUT...banging on the pickguard suggests neither of those are likely, since a) there are no transistors or tubes in there, and b) the capacitors are small enough values that one wouldn't expect any heat or age-related issues.

So, how much time normally passes before the issue arises, and is it a consistent period?


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

mhammer said:


> You indicate that it takes a bit of time to occur, and that "resetting" makes it go away. Normally, that would indicate either a) some sort of heat-related issue with either a tube or transistor, or b) a capacitor on its last legs.
> 
> BUT...banging on the pickguard suggests neither of those are likely, since a) there are no transistors or tubes in there, and b) the capacitors are small enough values that one wouldn't expect any heat or age-related issues.
> 
> So, how much time normally passes before the issue arises, and is it a consistent period?



Its definately not amp related. It does it on all my amps. I would say about 5 mins of playing it starts happening


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

You’ve probably already spent at least 2 times as much time fiddling with this and that than it would have taken to rewire everything and possibly upgrade in the process. Jus’ sayin’.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

5150EVH0515 said:


> Its definately not amp related. It does it on all my amps. I would say about 5 mins of playing it starts happening


And do you fiddle with volume or tone pots during that time? Does it happen even if you don't change pickups during that period?


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

mhammer said:


> And do you fiddle with volume or tone pots during that time? Does it happen even if you don't change pickups during that period?


yes it stays thin when i switch pickups or mess with the knobs. The only way to get rid of it is to unplug the guitar from the amp or bang on the pickguard.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

5150EVH0515 said:


> The only way to get rid of it is to unplug the guitar from the amp or bang on the pickguard.


Hitting the pickguard to get rid of the thin sound and return it to normal levels makes sense.
However, unplugging the guitar from the amp is more difficult to understand.
If you unplug the guitar cable AT the amp only (NOT at the guitar) does the sound return to to normal levels if the guitar cable is plugged back in AT the amp?
As others have mentioned, I am beginning to think that the issue might be at the jack on the guitar. 
Otherwise, I'm getting more and more lost trying to sort out this mystery.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I'll guess a bad capacitor or bad solder connection, as said most likely at the jack. Perhaps a hair or dirt in the jack or pots?

Have you tried re-heating every joint and melting the solder to ensure proper connection?

Spray the pots switch and jack with Deoxit?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

If you're fooling around with the jack, my recommendation would be to replace it with a Pure Tone. Maybe start with that as it's the easiest thing to replace on your guitar.


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

greco said:


> Hitting the pickguard to get rid of the thin sound and return it to normal levels makes sense.
> However, unplugging the guitar from the amp is more difficult to understand.
> If you unplug the guitar cable AT the amp only (NOT at the guitar) does the sound return to to normal levels if the guitar cable is plugged back in AT the amp?
> As others have mentioned, I am beginning to think that the issue might be at the jack on the guitar.
> Otherwise, I'm getting more and more lost trying to sort out this mystery.


When i unplug it at the amp the sound goes to normal. It stays the same (thin) when i unplug it at the guitar


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

5150EVH0515 said:


> When i unplug it at the amp the sound goes to normal. It stays the same (thin) when i unplug it at the guitar


Switch which end of the cable plugs into the amp and the guitar. If the problem changes, depending on which end gets unplugged/replugged then you have an issue with the cable.

We tend o overlook that "banging on the guitar" also jiggles anything physically coupled to the guitar, including the cable, and any plugs inserted into the guitar.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

This thread is starting to upset me. It is worse than a long running plot on "Days of Our Lives" im tired of the suspense, I just need to know what's happening 

Oh, and good luck.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

5150EVH0515 said:


> It happens with all my amps and different cables that ive tried.





mhammer said:


> Switch which end of the cable plugs into the amp and the guitar. If the problem changes, depending on which end gets unplugged/replugged then you have an issue with the cable.


The OP tried a variety of cables prior to starting the thread.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

greco said:


> The OP tried a variety of cables prior to starting the thread.


In which case, Dave, that would seem to isolate the problem to the amp, OR to the guitar jack.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> In which case, Dave, that would seem to isolate the problem to the amp, OR to the guitar jack.


Mark, he also indicated that it happens with "all of my amps". 
Given the presenting symptoms, I'm still putting my money on the guitar jack ...but the OP indicated that he had checked it.


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

i understand that it is taking long to figure out. Its really annoying for me as well! I just dont have too much time to sit and work on it right now. Im sure the issue lies under the pickguard somewhere. Again, ive seapped cables, tried different amps and it does it no matter what. The only thing that fixes it temporarily Is banging on the pickguard or unplugging the jack from the amp. Unplugging from the guitr does nothing and so does moving the pickup selector or knobs. As soon as i figure it out i ill report back. 👍


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

Welp…. I think I have fixed it. I believe the problem was the pickup I installed. There must be an issue with it. Today i had a few hours to work on it and I swapped pots, 5 way switch, even changed a few wires and nothing worked. The issue came back everytime. Now i have removed the new pickup and put the guitar back to stock and viola…. No issues even after an hour of playing. The pickup i installed was a sd mini JB which was bought brand new less than a month ago from L&M. Needless to say it is going to be returned. 

thanx for everyones help, much appreciated


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

5150EVH0515 said:


> Welp…. I think I have fixed it. I believe the problem was the pickup I installed. There must be an issue with it. Today i had a few hours to work on it and I swapped pots, 5 way switch, even changed a few wires and nothing worked. The issue came back everytime. Now i have removed the new pickup and put the guitar back to stock and viola…. No issues even after an hour of playing. The pickup i installed was a sd mini JB which was bought brand new less than a month ago from L&M. Needless to say it is going to be returned.
> 
> thanx for everyones help, much appreciated


As an electronics expert and a winder, I'm wondering if @mhammer can explain what might have be happening.
Thanks in advance Mark.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

First, this is not a definitive assessment. With that disclaimer, I'll just note that it can happen that the insulation on some part of the coil cracks, or otherwise exposes the bare copper, and a short occurs, connecting points on the coil that ought to have a lot more turns between them. This effectively transforms the pickup from one with many more turns to one which "takes a short cut" and behaves like one with many fewer turns. That can result in a pickup with considerably less output and a different inductance. The fact that banging on the pickguard could make the issue go away suggests that the coil is perhaps looser than it ought to be and not well-potted. Again, that's an assessment and interpretation based from a distance.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Funny. Maybe it’s me but I don’t recall you stating that “ever since I changed this pickup I’ve had this intermittent problem.” If I’m wrong please forgive me but it seems that starting with that information may have taken this thread in an entirely different, and more productive direction. In any case, glad the problem is solved.

Now you need to start a new thread.

“What’s wrong with this pickup?”

🤙


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

JBFairthorne said:


> “What’s wrong with this pickup?”


absolutely nothing .... still makes a great fishing sinker.


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

JBFairthorne said:


> Funny. Maybe it’s me but I don’t recall you stating that “ever since I changed this pickup I’ve had this intermittent problem.” If I’m wrong please forgive me but it seems that starting with that information may have taken this thread in an entirely different, and more productive direction. In any case, glad the problem is solved.
> 
> Now you need to start a new thread.
> 
> ...


Actually I did mention it…

“the last thing i did to the guitar was change the bridge pickup to a SD hot rails. Its all wired up properly and i rechecked all the solder spots all over the guitar. Im lost…. Anyone experience this and have a fix?”

What was strange is that ive never bought a brand new pickup and have had an issue with them, that is why I thought maybe something else was wrong and seeked your guys help.


----------

